# Delaware River-Bay and NJ Shore get together



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Two days with temperatures approaching 70 F in February gets me thinking of summer.

Any interest in a sailnet get together in Cape May this June?

I will be sailing from Philadelphia to Cape May for the summer in June.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cape May is a great place for a rondevous...go to Utschs( not a favorite of SD as he had a bad experience there). We have stayed there over 20 times. They are a nice family operation...cheap rates...in a great walkable location. It is our stop over after the long motor down the Delaware River and our jumping off spot for our trip to LI and NE every summer.

BTW I have actually only sailed to Cape May once in the over 20 round trips I have made. The current is heavy duty for many ours and you want to make as much ground in a straight line when you have it as the trip from the C&D canal is about 50 miles unless you have a mast over 52 feet and have to go around the Cape then it is 12 miles longer. We have sailed in the Delaware Bay many times, but its is nolt a place to be with opposing tide and wind as the waves are steep square and frequent, It can be one of the nastiest places to be in any kind of blow.

Best you can hope for is a motor sail I think so make sure your motor is fit.

Dave


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a 3 day trip for me. Riding the tide Essington to Delaware City, then the Cohansey, then Cape May or this time Bidwell Creek then Cape may.

If I get the tide just right I may make the Cohansey in the first day.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cohanassey can be a brutal place to anchor. Lots of powerboats and headboats at all hours cruising through. Very deep near the mouth with a swift current and then of course the mosquitos and the NJ state bird....the Greenhead fly. I have used the Cohanassey as my bailout place a couple of times when the weather wasnt worth continuing on.

Cape May is very makeable when timing the tide from the C&D canal in 8-10 hours. I would suggest you try that. Also on your way back you will have more hours of the flood tide than you have with the ebb tide coming down the river.

We anchor behind Reedy Island when we come through the canal. It is about 5 miles south of the canal on the Delaware side. It is out of the tanker wash and any south/ east chop created by the wind. About 2 hours before the slack tide to ebb tide change we leave there and head south (the tide haslLmodst changed at Cape May further down the river by then.

Dave


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

We are in Lewes, DE
Surprised that no one has mentioned anchoring off Roosevelt Inlet, or inside in the canal up from the Coast Guard station, as both are well protected.
The town of Lewes has a neat community dock for transients, and the local restaurants range from good to fantastic. 

Dick


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Lewis is a great destination, with dramatic views from Cape Henlopen.

I think of the bay as my destination with Cape May as one place of interest.

With a 20ft boat and 6hp outboard, my planning is somewhat realistic and at times overly pessimistic. I assume an average SOG of 4kn. Against the Delaware tide I can motor at 2kn, with the tide 7kn. 80nm from Essington to Cape May is possible but unlikely in 20hrs.

This is a sailing trip, so I wait for tide and wind in my favor.

Last time my timing was poor and I had the misfortune of entering the Cape May Canal on a summer weekend, missing slack tide and in the wakes of speeding power boats. Not something I desire to repeat.

This time I will spend a day or two at Bidwell Creek maybe a side trip to the Maurice, and enter the canal midweek at slack.

I like the Cohansey, for me it is a destination, anchor and enjoy the wildlife; heron, hawk, eagle, crab, turtle and maybe sturgeon.

May-June is horseshoe crab egg laying time on the bay beaches, and the time when redknots stop to refuel on their journey between Argentina and Northern Canada.

The bay shores are mostly protected wetland, rich with wildlife and history, good reason to slow down and enjoy.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Udallah,

That makes good sense. Having lived in Ocean City, NJ for 18 years and explored the State Parks and beaches on the bayside of NJ many times there are quite a few neat natural unspoiled areas to see such as the sceinic Maurice River. My daughter and I spend lots of time on the "West" side of NJ watching the various species of birds on the "Atlantic Flyway" migrating. There are also a great number of Bald and American eagles as you said now that we have figured out how we were destroying their population.

Having the size boat with engine you have it mnakes sense to plan the way you are. Usually for us the Delaware trip is the most boring and most drudgery of our excurions to NE or even back home and we are on a "tide" time clock. It is always better to "see the trees" and scenery as you are doing. I envy that.

Takes some Skin so Soft for the greenheads though.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

+1 for Lewes/Cape Henlopen. It's readily accessible to the NJ coast (less than an hour difference than Cape May), deeper water, no air draft issues, and easier access coming down Delaware Bay.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Sailnet get together in Lewes?

Good restaurants, walkable, easy approach from the bay, not as expensive as Cape May.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Ulladh, I just posted for an early spring get-together in March (and sent you a PM about it). I hadn't seen your Cape May/Lewes proposal until afterwards. Let's try to do both.

I'm not sure that we're up for such a long trip (and not ready to relocate this season  ), but maybe we can accompany you down the river on day 1, then return on the next day. I'll keep an eye out as your dates firm up.

We'd also be up for driving down to celebrate your arrival.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Things are taking shape. That's good, warming up to the idea of trying to do both.

Dick


----------



## alacrity19 (Feb 26, 2010)

It all sound good to me.I would like to maybe sail the bay with you. I trailer sail a 19 foot.I've put in at Salem,NJ before,but haven't done a lot of bay sailing.I do want to.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't have a schedule yet for sailing to Cape May, just some time in June.

Alacrity
You can get a taste of bay sailing on a day sail from Salem to Cohansey, or take a wide loop from Salem to the cooling towers on artificial island to Delaware City.
Below Cohansey the bay widens and on a hazy day land disappears.

I will post my proposed route as June gets closer, but for now it will be 3 day sails; Essington to Delaware City to Cohansey to Bidwell Creek.

Hope to see you at Rhythm's pre-launch gala.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Lewes is a neat place, the anchorage possibilities are somewhat limited if there's a northerly blow, but I guess you could find a spot inside Roosevelt Inlet it the weather turned nasty. I've spent a few nights fishing near the Ice Breakers and Rock Walls, both of which provide good protection, but it's an easy place to loose an anchor if you get too close to the structures. The skeeters, gnats and greenies can be your worst nightmare if the wind is blowing off the tidal marsh, but that's true throughout most of the mid-Atlantic region. Hopefully, my boat will be ready in time--I really need a break from work and winter. The get-together would also be a real good excuse for me to make the Delmarva Loop again--something I've only done in power boats. I think it would be a neat trip under sail.

Gary


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

*Lewes DE get together late June?*

I'm getting to like Lewes DE as a sailnet get together destination. Any interest in the weekend before or after the solstice.

June 18-19 or 25-26

Watch the solstice sunrise from Cape Henlopen on June 21?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be making the Delmarva Loop from June 8th through June 16th. Unfortunately, the other dates are already booked for music jobs.

Gary


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Travlineasy 

Maybe I will do the Delmarva Loop next year. This summer will be 2 or 3 or 4 days on the Delaware Bay then back to Philadelphia to generate income.

NJ Transit bus runs direct from Cape May to Philadelphia and Greyhound from Lewes/Rehoboth to Philadelphia.

I have one project in Cape May but it does not justify an entire summer at the shore, more like one meeting one hour per week. Not even enough income to pay for a bus ticket, but who said sailing had to make economic sense.

So my current plan will be to a 2 or 3 day sail to Bidwell Creek on the NJ west coast early to mid June, then Bidwell Creek to Lewes for the solstice and hopefully a sailnet get together.

And yes it is all about me and my schedule.


----------



## kryzakw (Jul 21, 2008)

My home port is Utches in Cape May this year(first year with our Catalina 30 actually).. G-dock Slip 16.. if you're passing through give me a shout for a meetup or a sail around the point. boat name is "Miss Holly".


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

kryzakw
I will be at Utches a few time this summer and will send you a PM as we get closer to June.
I will be in Cape May for work related activity off and on through out the summer.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Kryzaky,

The Utschs are personal friends of mine for 25 years. Say hi to the Utsch brothers from Donna and Dave from Baltimore/ Annapolis area ( dont want to post my last name here). They know our boat well. The place is a great American success story and family business which still runs well.

Dave


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Weather's gotta break soon....


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Dolby
Rain-snow-sleet-rain, repeat, for the next 5 days. Maybe the forecast is wrong, this is spring?


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Just returned home to Lewes last week....any further thoughts on the get together as it is now in the 80's and coming upon Memorial Day???


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dolby shoot a Email off to Chef. there's a get together on the 12th of June at Maryland YC. hope to see you there!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Slow boat to Cape May;

Departing Essington PA 8:00 AM Friday June 24, will be at Delaware City Friday afternoon.
Departing Delaware City 8:00 AM Saturday June 25 will be at Hancock Harbor on the Cohansey Saturday afternoon.
Departing Hancock Harbor Sunday 7:00 AM June 26 will be at Bayway Marina on Bidwell Creek (Cape May west coast) Sunday evening.

Any interest in a meet up in Cape May or Lewes last week of June?


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

If I can, I'd join in for dinner... it would be nice to meet my neighbors!
Cape May, preferable to me; but I could take a ferry ride.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Colin - Good luck on your trip tomorrow. Maybe tonight's rains will give you a good push down the river tomorrow, though SSW winds forecast will mean some gentle beating. We won't be able to meet up with you this weekend due to kids' activities, but might be able to try some other time. What days were you thinking about "last week in June"? Unfortunately I have business trip to PR June 27-30, so that will not work out.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Rhythm, you had me worried for a few seconds until I checked the date. I am leaving Essington at high tide on Friday 24th, next week, which will give me an ebb tide to ride each morning Saturday and Sunday. Long range forecast is for thunders storms late next week, but the usual pattern will be for storms in late afternoon or evening.

Any time on your PR trip for a side trip to USVI or BVI?

Ottos, I will send you a PM with my cell phone number.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, sloppy reading on my part. Since I haven't been sailing the past week I've lost track of the tide tables.

Unfortunately the PR trip is all business and fully scheduled. It came up sort of suddenly.

Are you going ashore in Delaware City on 6/24? If so, we might be able to meet for dinner at Crabby Dick's. Need to check kids' activities first, though.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Got it. I'll call this weekend.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Rhythm, I will be in Delaware City Friday 24th afternoon, and departing Delaware City early Saturday morning. Give me a call and we can meet at the marina deck or Crabby Dicks.

Ottos, I will be at Bidwell Creek late Sunday 26th afternoon, and depending on weather and tide will enter the Cape May Canal Monday or Tuesday mid afternoon, and return to Bidwell Creek later in the week.


----------

